# Bromley-Heath Projects



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://bostonherald.com/news/region...nts_seek_more_police_aid/srvc=home&position=3

Always the Cop's fault, never the parents fault. Gotta love our current society, live here rent free/subsidized (housing projects), demand more and more services. Everything is someone else's fault. *QUOTE(1): "Some residents accused Hub police of diverting cops to South Boston to stem a surge in drug-related crime - including two murders - at the expense of patrols at Bromley-Heath."* *QUOTE(2): "It's time for us to stand up as one and take back our community," said Bromley-Heath tenants' association board member Julia Martin. *Reminds me of the movie "Colors" based in LA 20 + years ago. Same comments over and over, same reliance on government, no personal accountability (parenting). Continuous revolving cycle...... keep electing same liberal politicians......hope and change......blah blah blah.......


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

A quote from a newspaper story, January 21, 2013:

*QUOTE(1): "Some residents accused Hub police of heavy handed tactics dealing with neighborhood youths at Bromley-Heath."They're stopping and frisking people for no reason at all other than their socioeconomic background. "QUOTE(2): "It's time for us to stand up as one and take back our community from the racist, facist Boston Police," said a Bromley-Heath tenants' association board member .*


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

maybe if they "stand up as one and take back our community" by assisting the Boston Police. Letting the po po know who are the drug dealing thug gang members in the hood.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Correct me if I am wrong, these shit hole projects had their own police at one time. What caused them to disband their own dedicated police force? Also, is Bromley and and Academy homes still trying to kill each other or is that no longer the case?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Still the case.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Guess it's time to roll in the BPD "hoodsie truck".


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

263FPD said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, these shit hole projects had their own police at one time. What caused them to disband their own dedicated police force? Also, is Bromley and and Academy homes still trying to kill each other or is that no longer the case?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At one time, Bromley-Heath used to have their own public safety department through the tenant management association (a disastrous boondoggle), distinct from the Boston Housing Police, but they were disbanded after corruption issues came up (which were no secret to anyone except the city for years) and the Boston Housing Police took over, although they always had jurisdiction there anyway. Academy Homes is a private development.....they used to have the MHFA contract security companies who used to tell everyone who would listen that they were the Boston Housing Police, not sure what they have now.


----------

